# WPBTCA 2011 National Championship



## Elvisfink

Please join us for our 2011 National Championship, to be held in Compton, CA!!

This year's event will be held from September 23-25, 2011.

The event address is: 1050 W. Walnut Ca, Compton, CA 90220

To pre-register, you may do so online, here: 2011 WPBTCA National Championship West Coast
​


----------



## performanceknls

I just saw this, I can't wait!!


----------



## American_Pit13

What do you have to have as far as registration to enter like the show event?


----------



## performanceknls

I will call you here in a little bit I want to get Xena, Crixus, and Earl entered in conformation. You could also do Wp with Xena  I will be pulling Barca


----------



## American_Pit13

I want to enter both girls in Conf. so I wasn't sure what papers I need for what registry lol.


----------



## meno222

i only live about an hour away, so iam also interested in this.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Sounds like fun and a little family reunion-ish. Good luck to everyone! 

Love the banner btw! Whoever the artist was, they did a great job.


----------



## Elvisfink

You can show conformation only, but you have to be a member of the WPBTCA. You can join at the show, but I'm sure it will be crazy. Here's the link to the WPBTCA membership page.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

may have to go and check it out kinda right in my area


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm gunna try my hardest to be there on Sat  My friend said she'd drive but we gotta get our gas money, almost there


----------



## performanceknls

stonerreakinhavok said:


> may have to go and check it out kinda right in my area


You better go! I would love to meet you and you can meet half my kennel


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

performanceknls said:


> You better go! I would love to meet you and you can meet half my kennel


lol ill take the bus if i have to. stange that the line goes right by my place and stop right by where the shindig is according to google mapsXD

but this is right by the 91 right? the address said walnut ca, and its google is saying walnut street.


----------



## performanceknls

I'm not sure about the location maybe Doug can answer that.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Alright we got it!!! Were gunna be driving down at the ( Y ) crack of dawn Saturday :woof: :woof: :woof: I'll see you guys there


----------



## cEElint

krystal .. stop by and say hi. ..


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

performanceknls said:


> I'm not sure about the location maybe Doug can answer that.


i checked their website it where i thought it was


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's the Schedule


----------



## Elvisfink

Catalog Cover for the WPBTCA.


----------



## HappyPuppy

I sooo wish I'd come out to see you all in action!!!


----------



## Trojanboi400

I'm mad I'm just now seeing this lol I was off this weekend and would've drove down with 1 of my relatives from L.A that was up here. Guess there is always next time.

Would've loved to get the safe dog test


----------

